# 3 pt hitch for H16



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have an H16 Bolens. There is a hydraulic lift on it. And I am looking for a 3 pt hitch for it. I live in Columbus, Ohio, so if anyone knows where I can get one please let me k now.


Thanks


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Bolens did not make a 3-pt hitch for the tube frame tractors. If you want a 3-pt you would have to fab one up on your own. I don't now of anyone that has done that.

There was a sleeve hitch available though. It's basically a 1-pt hitch and there were a lot of attachments that were made for it. Mold Board plow, disk, rear blade, planters, etc. Just like 3-pt implements, sleeve itch implements can be used across tractor brands as long as the tractor has a sleeve hitch available for it.

Here's a pic of the one I have for my tube frames. Brinly seems to have sold most of the sleeve itches that you see, but as you can see, Ohio Steel also made them as well.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there any way you can post a picture of the rear end of the tractor. I have a plow and part of a hitch for it. If I could see the rear end of the one you showed I would know more about what might fit mine.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Here are two pics. One with the sleeve hitch mounted, and one without.

One thing to remember is that the attachments for the tube frames were pretty much universal across the entire tube frame line. If it fit one tube frame, it fit all of them.


----------

